# Ash Borers



## HomeBody (May 16, 2012)

It looks as though the Emerald Ash Borers are rapidly spreading though IL. They have now been found in Decatur, and as far south as Effingham. In the near future there will no doubt be hundreds of dead ash trees available for milling.

I've never milled an ash, or even worked any of the wood. How does it mill? What is the wood good for besides baseball bats? Does anyone plan on specializing in this source of wood? 

Those bugs suck. What a stunning waste of good wood. Chestnut, Elm, and now Ash. And the Walnut cankers disease is waiting in the wings. Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 16, 2012)

Ash is great to work with for just about anything, flat work, turning. It's strong and hard, when flat sawn it has a nice cathedral grain figure, color can vary from whiteish to redish, It's nice to work with, can kinda look like oak but doesn't stink. Most of the tree's here in michigan have been wiped out, the ones that are still hanging on are in bad shape. The upper canopy is dead and the tree's try to survive by making new growth shoots down low but the eventually die anyway. Mill all you can while you can, the borers are only in the cambium layer and not in the wood itself. Most of the tree's here have been dead for awhile and the lumber is now questionable, you don't know untill you open it. Some that have been dead for awhile are now infested with pp beatles or are rotten, some just spalted but useable.


----------



## Mizer (May 16, 2012)

I like milling Ash, it is light. You have to use a lot of water when sawing because it is very sappy. I am not sure about the range of the Ash boerer but here in Middle TN things seem to be fine.


----------



## Mac (May 16, 2012)

[Found a few emerging from a salvaged log two springs ago, Called the State forester to report the spread, and was told "oh we don't have those in Iowa !" so.........well I say we do, but who am I? just a guy with a lot of logs sitting (opps laying) around. have only used Ash for fire wood so far, have a few nice slabs I got milled up and drying.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2012)

Makes nice boxes

[attachment=5613]

[attachment=5614]


----------



## Final Strut (May 16, 2012)

From back in the day ash is known as poor mans oak. It has a lot of the same type of grain pattern and can be at times hard to tell the difference between the two. I have done a lot of flat work with ash. It is pretty nice stuff to work with, it looks good, and won't break the bank. It is also a really good material for steam bending. A good share of old snow shoes were made using ash for the frames.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2012)

Has a sweet smell when cut also.


----------



## EricJS (May 16, 2012)

I love ash. It has very beautiful grain patterns & very hard. There's only thing I don't like about it - it's an open grain wood. Otherwise it would make the perfect workbench top. (But then again, that might not stop me.....)


----------



## HomeBody (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I might be trying an ash or two when the time comes. Gary


----------



## chippin-in (May 17, 2012)

Im using ash for a hope chest. It gots worm holes and some spalt. I really like the look of ash. Ill try to post a pic of it. I have to resize it when I get home.

Robert


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

It has many great qualities but durability isn't one of them so no exterior use. Ash rots very quickly when exposed to the elements. Great for interior use though.


----------



## hardtwist (May 17, 2012)

The stuff turns like a dream when green, and dries without craacking if end grain sealed. I've turned several rolling pins from green ash. Great for tool handles too.


----------



## chippin-in (May 17, 2012)

Heres a few pics

[attachment=5641]

[attachment=5642]

[attachment=5643]


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2012)

Looking good Robert. You can secure that inside your helicopter to stow your tie-downs and wheel chocks.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 17, 2012)

Really nice! It's gonna look great with a finish on it, ash has great grain, I like the worm holes, natures distressed look.


----------

